# Why no option to connect as mass storage?



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

This makes me insane. Other ICS phones have the option why not us??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most other ICS phones also have an sdcard. I'm not sure what your problem is exactly with transferring files though. It will connect just fine when you plug it in and have the drivers installed using the Media Transfer Protocol.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Works fine as mass storage device on Windows 7. IMO I think it is actually faster to push things to my phone using adb than it is to copypasta using the explorer view.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I doubt it shows as a mass storage device. I agree that adb is a suitable alternative.

Other phones that have ics have ums 1 because of the sdcard and 2 they've been hacked up because they don't support MTP.
MTP is a better solution than mount and unmount a storage device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

If the file isn't at root of storage I can't access it. I'm unable to open folders..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're curious as to how it fakes an sdcard, it does it using fuse to fake the filesystem. It even makes things case insensitive as if it were a real sdcard (well unless something gets corrupted as some users have experienced). Supposidly it'll transfer things faster if you disable debugging while sending things. I haven't verified it as I generally send stuff via wireless using ssh+sftp/ssfs with an ssh app on the market or beardrop on the command line. That works well if you're on Linux or OSX to do things without a cable and lets you mount your device filesystem (all files, not just sdcard) as a drive on linux/osx. You can also find some samba server apps on the android market to do the same with windows (that or use something like filezilla or winscp to send files back and forth).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

thejron said:


> If the file isn't at root of storage I can't access it. I'm unable to open folders..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sounds like an issue with your connection/PC don't blame MTP for this. What OS are you on?

Did you try unplugging your phone and plugging it back in? Heard this helps in this situation.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Sounds like an issue with your connection/PC don't blame MTP for this. *What OS are you on?*


I think this is a very important question. I had issues on Win7 with this exact same thing. I couldn't access files that weren't on the root of the SD. Went to Ubuntu, and have had no trouble since. Off topic, but it's also WAY better for ADB and Fastboot.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

I can say that MTP is much slower than USB mass storage. To build the file list takes 2-3 times longer and real-time transfers don't display transfer speed and time remaining. I do agree that you will have all sorts of issues without the correct drivers.

I am using MTP with a MAC OS X / WIN 7 64bit setup (MAC Mini with Bootcamp), a netbook with Xubuntu 11.04 and a Windows 7 32bit machine (work machine). Across the board MTP is much slower in my everyday use testing.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you windows xp download windows media player 10. It worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have USB fast charge enabled through a kernel? On Imo's lean kernel I know you can't mount if you have USB quick charge enabled. Which is why I don't use it.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> Do you have USB fast charge enabled through a kernel? On Imo's lean kernel I know you can't mount if you have USB quick charge enabled. Which is why I don't use it.


That's not the ops problem. Mtp works but only the root of sdcard works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

On xp with media player 10. I can transfer files but can't open folders to access files only files at root

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

